# Tired of patching my flat garage roof, I want to reroof it. Metal????



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

No reason to laugh at you. It's a reasonable and quite common idea to pitch a flat roof.

No need to try to think of some rube goldberg way though. Since no matter what you do you are going to have to remove all of the old roof you have a few good options.

1. Once the old roof is torn off, do all necessary repairs and reroof the flat deck with a quality system. Making sure that it is properly tapered and sloped for proper drainage will be critical yet simple at that point. Doesn't matter the snowload in your area, flat roofs are still good roofs, I would assume yours is just shot.

2. Call your local truss company and just order trusses to retrofit over the bldg once the roof has been demo'd. I can't give you exact details on what you need to do because I'm not there to look at your bldg. It's not a difficult job at all _by trade standards_ but more than likely will cost you more time and money than just repairing the structure and installing a proper flat roof system.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You probably also have a lot of rotted decking under that flat roof, from the description of the sumped areas.

That needs to be addressed and not just covered over.

Ed


----------

